# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  Lee Memorial Health System, public health care system, Fort Myers, Florida, USA

## Airicist

Website - leehealth.org

youtube.com/LeeHealth

vimeo.com/leehealth

facebook.com/LeeHealth

twitter.com/lee_health

linkedin.com/company/lee-health

----------

